

Ship Now, Not Later, the story of shipping Arrival - anti-pattern
http://anti-pattern.com/ship-now-not-later

======
johnmurch
Great Post - JFDI - Just Fucking Do it!

BTW - any plans to expand on <http://arrival.io/> to other products (just
electronics?)

~~~
anti-pattern
Thanks! Probably not, there aren't really any other products I get that
excited about, and I like the idea of keeping it very niche.

